
The Bots of Bitcoin [Forbes] - Garland_Key
https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbescoachescouncil/2017/12/01/the-bots-of-bitcoin/#1c640ab75b08
======
Garland_Key
Yesssss... now I shall use my meager amount of BTC to lose it all on an off by
one error!!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAA!

